# Welcher Prozessor passt zur GTX 1080?



## GamingForce (6. Januar 2017)

Hallo, ich suche einen Prozessor (bitte nur Intel) der zur GTX 1080 passt.
Damit meine ich, dass der Prozessor in etwa auf der _,,gleichen Augenhöhe''_ sein soll wie die GTX 1080.
Also kein Prozessor der das schwache Glied in der PC-Kette wäre, aber auch keinen der preislich und leistungsmäßg total über der 1080 steht.


----------



## DocHN83 (6. Januar 2017)

Für welchen Sockel ?
Im Prinzip ist der Prozessor selten der Flaschenhals wenn er halbwegs "aktuell" ist, auch für die 1080 nicht.
In Punkto Zukunftssicherheit würd ich aber keinen i5 kaufen, auch wenn der auch kein Flaschenhals wäre, sondern bei Sockel 1150 auf den Xeon E3-1231 oder, für den Sockel 1151, auf den i7 6700 zurückgreifen.
Beide haben Hyperthreading was sie quasi zu Achtkernern macht was in Zukunft durchaus ne Rolle spielen könnte.
Ersterer kostet rund 270 €, der i7 rund 310 €.


----------



## GamingForce (6. Januar 2017)

DocHN83 schrieb:


> Für welchen Sockel ?



Ja und Motherboard brauche ich auch noch 
i5 habe ich jetzt. Nächster soll schon ein i7 werden.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2017)

GamingForce schrieb:


> Ja und Motherboard brauche ich auch noch
> i5 habe ich jetzt. Nächster soll schon ein i7 werden.


 was für einen i5 hast du denn? Hast du die 1080 schon?


Es ist so, dass so gut wie kein Spiel WEGEN "nur" eines (modernen) i5 statt eines i7 bei zb 70 FPS schlapp macht, obwohl die Grafkkarte mehr ermöglichen würde. So gut wie immer ist die Grafikkarte das, was "noch mehr" verhindert. Ein i7 kann zwar in manchen Games dann "mehr" FPS bringen, aber ein moderner i5 "bremst" die 1080 nicht in dem Sinne, dass sie nicht trotzdem zB 100% schneller als eine GTX 1050 Ti wäre. Das Leistungsplus der 1080 im Vergleich zu einer 1060, 1070 oder so bleibt auch mit einem i5 erhalten.


----------



## Batze (6. Januar 2017)

Es kommt darauf an was du für Spiele spielst. Ich meine damit speziell was die Spiele auch für eine Engine benutzen und ob diese gerade Mehrkern richtig ausnutzen.
Zockst du mehr ältere Spiele die bei 2 bis höchstens 4 Kernen stehen geblieben sind, dann bleib bei einem i5. Alles darüber und die Zukunft, lass die Finger von weg.
Dann ganz klar einen i7 4/8 Kerner oder AMD 8350 4/8 Kerner. Und da du mit der 1080 schon in die Zukunft investiert hast bleibt nur letzteres. Alles andere kann man bei der Grafikkarte einfach nicht empfehlen.
Die Zukunft wird eben sehr stark auf wirklich Mehrkern oberhalb der 4 Kerne setzen, und mit der 1080 denke ich das du nicht in 1-2 Jahren dir da was neues hohlen wirst. Also Finger weg vom i5 2/4 Kerner oder ähnliches. Die sind Gut, keine Frage, aber haben so langsam ausgedient und bei einer 1080er nicht wirklich was zu suchen.


----------



## DocHN83 (6. Januar 2017)

Also wenn du schon einen i5 hast und es net gerade n uralter für Sockel 1155 ist würd ich erstmal abwarten. Wie bereits geschrieben limitiert der nicht. Und wenn es dann tatsächlich mal so ist, dass du zwingend nen 8 Kerner brauchst weil viele Spiele entsprechend programmiert sind, kannst du ja immer noch aufrüsten, entweder nur nen i7 auf deinen Sockel oder halt gleich den Sockel wechseln auf 1151 oder sogar AMD (die nächste Generation wird ja ohnehin bald vorgestellt).


----------



## GamingForce (7. Januar 2017)

Also ich habe jetzt den i5-2500k.
Und nein sorry, nie wieder AMD für mich.

Gewollte Spiele: Battlefield 1 und Nachfolger..


----------



## Sagnafain (7. Januar 2017)

hört sich alles auf jeden Fall so an, als ob es ein Skylake-System werden soll.
Oder die brandneue aber auch etwas teurere Kabylake CPU´s

über welches Budget reden wir den hier ???


----------



## DocHN83 (7. Januar 2017)

Ah ok, doch noch n alter. Und speziell für BF 1 machen mehr Kerne ja Sinn. Na dann würd ich gleich auf Sockel 1151 gehen und den i7 6700 nehmen. Wenn du übertakten willst nimm die k Version, die hat auch gleich ein bisschen mehr Takt, brauchst dann halt auch ein entsprechendes Mainboard mit Z-Chipsatz. Ansonsten reicht aber auch die non k Version dicke aus.

Intel Core i7 6700 4x 3.40GHz So.1151 BOX
Mainboard dann zb das 8635114 - Gigabyte GA-B150M-D3H Intel B150


----------



## HanFred (7. Januar 2017)

Wobei ein leicht übertakteter 2500k vermutlich noch ganz gute Arbeit leistet, gerade was Spiele angeht. Den grösseren Leistungssprung habe ich beim Wechsel vom 2600k zum 6700k eher bei anderen Anwendungen bemerkt, beim Spielen weniger. Allerdings bin ich nicht der Typ, der andauernd Benchmarks laufen lässt, aber solche Tests sprechen eigentlich für sich: https://www.computerbase.de/2017-01/intel-kaby-lake-test-core-i7-7700k-i5-7600k/3/


----------



## Herbboy (7. Januar 2017)

DocHN83 schrieb:


> Ah ok, doch noch n alter. Und speziell für BF 1 machen mehr Kerne ja Sinn. Na dann würd ich gleich auf Sockel 1151 gehen und den i7 6700 nehmen. Wenn du übertakten willst nimm die k Version, die hat auch gleich ein bisschen mehr Takt, brauchst dann halt auch ein entsprechendes Mainboard mit Z-Chipsatz. Ansonsten reicht aber auch die non k Version dicke aus.
> 
> Intel Core i7 6700 4x 3.40GHz So.1151 BOX
> Mainboard dann zb das 8635114 - Gigabyte GA-B150M-D3H Intel B150


 Du wirst auch neues RAM brauchen, wenn du das Board nimmst. Eine Alternative wäre ein Xeon E3-1231 v3 für den Sockel 1150, der ist technisch ein i7 ohne eigene Grafikeinheit und mit dem i7-4770 oder i7-6700 vergleichbar. Die Skylakes sind bei gleichem Takt in Games nicht schneller als die "alten" Sockel 1150-CPUs, so dass du auch keine Sorge haben musst, dass der Sockel 1150 ein Nachteil wäre. Der Xeon hat MINIMAL weniger Takt und kommt daher nicht GANZ an den i7-6700 ran, aber da reden wir von 2-3%, das merkst du gar nicht. Der Xeon kostet halt nur 260-270€, und das alte RAM kannst du weiterverwenden, als Board nimmst du eines mit H97-Chipsatz für 60-80€. Oder auch B85-Chipsatz, zB das hier MSI B85M-E45 Intel B85 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3


Du kannst aber auch zuerst ein Übertakten des i5-2500k testen. Sofern du ein übertaktungsfähiges Mainboard hast. Oder auch ohne OC mal testen, ob du nicht trotzdem genug FPS selbst in BF1 hast, was in der Tat im Multiplayer wohl ein wenig "benachteiligt" ist, wenn man nur 4 Threads nutzen kann.


----------

